# Acid Reducers Causing Damage?



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

There was an article in the Boston Globe this week about the current "overuse" of the drugs such as Nexium, Prilosec, Prevacid, etc. (You know, the ones that are helping us!!) The article stated that these drugs were never made to be taken day in and out for months on end. They are really supposed to be used here and there for severe symptoms. The article stated that suppressing the acid in the stomach for long periods of time can wreak havoc and allow overgrowth of bacteria, such as H. Pylori. Did anyone else read about this?


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

I have wondered about that myself, I even asked my gasto about it and he said that we don't need that much stomach acid. After taking Zantac for over 3 years now, every day, I have often wondered if it is contributing to my IBS-D which came on very strongly after I had been on acid suppersors for about 6 months. If you find out more about this, I for one would be very interested to read about it. I do know that people like us are more prone to getting things like salmonella and other food born pathogens.


----------

